# Wedding photography - best settings to export?



## terry7cook (Apr 24, 2014)

When I'm exporting my photos which are around 1,000-1,500 photos I get a really heavy folder something like 18-20GB.

I used to work with few other photographers that used to send me files which are about 12-14GB, (this was shot with a 5d and 1X Canon) and with a bit more photos, something like 1,800- 2,000.
So can you tell me how can I export keeping the quality of pictures but lowering the size of files?

Thanks.


----------



## Replytoken (Apr 24, 2014)

Are the files to be used for the web, for printing, or for both?  If the former, then you could resize them down.  If the latter, I suggest that you keep all of the resolution, unless you are making small prints.  You could adjust the quality of the files.  This article may also help you: http://regex.info/blog/lightroom-goodies/jpeg-quality .

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi Terry, what settings are you using when you export at the moment?


----------



## innersong (May 17, 2014)

I WISH I was still having this problem. Lightroom 5.2 and I cant get a full sized catalog, file, anything out no matter what I do in the export area. 1200 images from a 5dm3 when shooting RAW and exporting as jpg, SRGB 100% quality is just a bit over 2 gigs !? !?   it used to be 16gb like you said.. what is going on!?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 17, 2014)

What size is each photo on average?  Can you screenshot your settings please?  And have you cropped any of the photos?


----------

